# BAM common shares on TSX?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

can you buy BAM commons on the TSX? All I see are the A shares & Pfd.s. I see BAM on the NYSE? anyone?


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Bam.a on TSX is the common.-CDN$
Bam on NY is the common.-US$


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

A-ha! TY, RB. BAM.A it is, then!


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

On the TSX you should buy BAM.A
However, be mindful that Brookfield pays dividends in USDs, regardless of which exchange you buy the stock in.
Depending on your brokerage and account type, that dividend may (or may not) get converted to CAD automatically, and you may (or may not) take a haircut on the currency conversion


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

What about BAM.A vs PVF?
It seems that PVF is thinly traded, but at a discount.


----------

